# So i think i got it all i think



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so here is what i have for this years season see if i left anything out

Custome built ar15 built by me
HR handi rifle 204 
mossy 835 
foxpro spitfire with 24 self picked calls 
numerous habd calls
mojo critter 
pred seat

can you all think of anything i have forgotten 
and if any of you all in colorado want to go with me some time give me a call


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm... sounds like you're gonna need a backhoe to dig a hole big enough to hide the bodies!

I'll be in CO soon, and my best buddy Eric (Ebbs) is there now. I'll speak for both of us in saying that we're always open to meeting new guys and spending time outdoors.

I guess you've got some shooting sticks?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And bullets don't forget the bullets. 
Make yourself a drag if your keeping the bodies for fur.

Where abouts are you in Co.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Jason, are you still only off work on Wednesdays?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i have plenty o bullets and some decent shootin sticks and i still have wednesdays off ebs and i live in colorado springs youngdon


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

And a partridge in a pear treeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Better throw in laser, nightvision and lights for working the night shift. As much trouble their having in the springs with coyotes you don't need to venture very far.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don't forget the camera....We'll want to see the pix. I seen a coyote working the median between the north/south lanes of I-25 last time I went through Colorado Springs, must be a healthy population there.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i am headin out to a STL at around five for a stand or two before dark if any you all locals want to go along give me a call 719-360-7088 any one is welcome lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry co204 I knew that.


----------

